# Does Noise Bother Frogs?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

My pump motor makes a somewhat audible, constant buzzing sound (nothing wrong with it, just the regular operating noise). 

I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion on whether this is bad or distressing to frogs, or just something they adapt to.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

*noise level*

On my Leucs, they do not seem to be bothered by a thing. Love those frogs, always all over the tank giving you one heck of a show!
As for my others, which are still rather young, it is hard to say. They do a lot of hidding. But if you think about it, in the middle of a jungle it has got to be a little noisie with all the animals they share their space with. Can that be a whole lot different?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Music soothes the savage beast.
I had loud music the other day right next to my little toads, they were feeding as normal. 
I don't think it bothers them unless its another male encrouching on a male's territory.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've been known to play guitar though my Mesa Triple Rec at an ear piercing level with my frogs in the same room and I've never noticed a reaction from them. Though this is different than a pump it's still along the same vein.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Frogs can hear sounds in a large range, but their brains filter out all but those that are important to their survival, preserving especially their specific breeding calls or danger signals. They are not disturbed by back ground white noise, such as a pump or even your particular brand of music, whatever it is. We like to think they appreciate our preferences for music, but in all liklihood, most of it doesn't get from their ears to their brain center without a lot of editing. 

I know all of this, but I still pretend they react when I play Jazz on the piano, or a Yoyo Ma CD, etc. There's no harm in anthropomorphizing one's animals. That's one of the things that makes them fun to keep-- we think they relate to us, and whether this is literally true or not, makes no difference, as long as we can pretend it does.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

what if he made the sound of flapping bird wings above their vivs when we open the viv? Would that freak them out? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Rofl Khamul :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

well, would it? Or do they have to be conditioned to be freaked out by it?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

You've probably already conditioned them to expect a reward when you open the tank... Food. My frogs get excited when they hear me open the fly cabinet.

It is likely they have some instinctual aversion to movement above their heads. But you may have trained it out of them...

Rob


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> It is likely they have some instinctual aversion to movement above their heads. But you may have trained it out of them...
> 
> Rob


True. Oh well. One less heart attack. :wink:


----------

